# Uber steals x3.3 surge



## Mole

So I'm in a surge zone I double check it by checking a ride price but on the driver app no surge to be found.


----------



## radikia

Prop 22
You asked for it
YOU GOT IT !


----------



## Mole

radikia said:


> Prop 22
> You asked for it
> YOU GOT IT !


I voted NO! And still got it.


----------



## Mole

Once again uber takes 100% of the surge.


----------



## SHalester

could be worse. You could be an employee and never see surge, bonus or quest again, right?¿


----------



## ubermikeo

Holy chit!


----------



## Delilah5

They do it all the time, unfortunately I cant screenshot every trip request and compare to final payout and details in my trip summary.


----------



## 1smoothjazz

Mole said:


> Once again uber takes 100% of the surge.
> 
> View attachment 593595
> View attachment 593596





Delilah5 said:


> They do it all the time, unfortunately I cant screenshot every trip request and compare to final payout and details in my trip summary.


----------



## 1smoothjazz

This is my screenshot of a surge trip that did not reflect on the earnings. I emailed Uber but they told me their is a problem with the app.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Mole said:


> Once again uber takes 100% of the surge.
> 
> View attachment 593595
> View attachment 593596


That's a $6 surge you just arent in it.


----------



## Mole

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That's a $6 surge you just arent in it.


On the app I’m not in it but if you book a trip where I am it’s a massive surge or of you look at the surge price on surge it’s over 3x


----------



## 122819

Algo will be Algorithims. Let them Algos do their things


----------



## Mole

We need government over site this is strait out wage theft.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

The first one you screen shotted is a reservation, you are always going to get screwed on surge with those. Not saying uber doesn't steal from you other times but reservations are a guaranteed stealing.


----------



## tonytone1908

Mole said:


> On the app I’m not in it but if you book a trip where I am it’s a massive surge or of you look at the surge price on surge it’s over 3x


Because all the possible drivers for that location ARE in the surge zone with sticky surge most likely


----------



## Mole

tonytone1908 said:


> Because all the possible drivers for that location ARE in the surge zone with sticky surge most likely


I was the only driver in the area lll


----------



## RI-Retired

Mole said:


> So I'm in a surge zone I double check it by checking a ride price but on the driver app no surge to be found.
> View attachment 593506
> View attachment 593507
> View attachment 593508
> View attachment 593509


No surge on a reserved ride?


----------

